# Local 3 NYC Apprentice deals on car loans, Vaction time?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sopranocaponyc said:


> So I am still waiting to start officially, but most likely I'll start in next class jan/feb 14. I have a few ?'s, I'll be looking to get a new car in November. Does the union have any special deals for apprentices as far as car loans etc, also as an apprentice do we get any vacation time.
> 
> Lastly, if its anticipated that the new class will start Jan/feb when would they get the process rolling for the physical and the whole Empire Orientation and I want to send my transcript to the union(do I use the same address that they sent me my acceptance letter) and as far as Empire college does anyone have the address to send to them. I really can't wait to start my Career with Local 3.


vacation time. ? Yes it's called a lay off..:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never heard of any union benefits unless the contractor offers them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sopranocaponyc said:


> So I am still waiting to start officially, but most likely I'll start in next class jan/feb 14. I have a few ?'s, I'll be looking to get a new car in November. Does the union have any special deals for apprentices as far as car loans etc, also as an apprentice do we get any vacation time.
> 
> Lastly, if its anticipated that the new class will start Jan/feb when would they get the process rolling for the physical and the whole Empire Orientation and I want to send my transcript to the union(do I use the same address that they sent me my acceptance letter) and as far as Empire college does anyone have the address to send to them. I really can't wait to start my Career with Local 3.


One thing to keep in mind as an apprentice starting out,look for a good car or truck and if you can pay cash,,,do it,when you get to the point of journeyman electrician then you can buy new , but don't do it now those payments will kill you.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> One thing to keep in mind as an apprentice starting out,look for a good car or truck and if you can pay cash,,,do it,when you get to the point of journeyman electrician then you can buy new , but don't do it now those payments will kill you.


Ty, I work FT now and when I start the union will stay at my current job at the deli for about 16-20 hours and my plan is in November to actually shop around cause I'll have about $5000 to play with($2000 I'm holding just for insurance, I got a quote for a 2013 ford fusion for 365 a month or 1550 one payment, my insurance will be higher cause I haven't had car insurance since I last had a car in 2003) 2000-3000 down and then have to take into account parking spot in the garage want to have 4 months in advance


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Ty, I work FT now and when I start the union will stay at my current job at the deli for about 16-20 hours and my plan is in November to actually shop around cause I'll have about $5000 to play with($2000 I'm holding just for insurance, I got a quote for a 2013 ford fusion for 365 a month or 1550 one payment, my insurance will be higher cause I haven't had car insurance since I last had a car in 2003) 2000-3000 down and then have to take into account parking spot in the garage want to have 4 months in advance


Man that is costly ..:no:


----------



## Deadshort23 (Jan 29, 2012)

After your 6 month probationary period, you can take a loan out of your 401 k, and pay yourself back. Word of advice put at least 10 percent in your 401 k, don't start off putting 5 percent or lower. Also opening up a savings account with Elektra credit union is a smart thing to do . Do if you save 1,000 dollars by the time your ready to get your car, you can take a loan out of your credit union for 2,000 dollars, and you pay yourself back at a 1 percent interest rate, can't beat it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Man that is costly ..:no:


I looked at those ( fusion) for my daughter, for what they wanted, I could have gotten her a CTS.
I waited a month and now the offers are pouring in from the same ones that tried to stick me on the higher price.
I am seriously thinking of just leasing cars from now on.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

HARRY304E had some great advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

NYC? Buy the cheapest, best running caviler or cobalt you can find. You are going to be jamming it into tiny parking spaces in $30 a day garages all over the city. There are plenty of cav and cobalt parts in every junkyard to keep it running forever. If you are Union then all you need is your bag of tools that you can easily fit in your trunk. Buying a gas guzzling pickup truck that doesn't fit in NYC parking garages is a bad decision. Driving and parking a shiny new vehicle in any major us city is sad because your doors will get dented, your bumpers will get bumped and scratched, and you are going to hit pot holes!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MTW said:


> I've never heard of any union benefits unless the contractor offers them.


Then you need a hearing aid.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Alex, Deadshort is correct. You can take a loan out of your 401K...however I wouldn't rush into that. I'll find out what dealerships are LU3 friendly...have relatives working there...That always helps out. 

Again, congratulations kiddo! Can't wait until you start school. I'll see you at Basic Wiring~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> NYC? Buy the cheapest, best running caviler or cobalt you can find. You are going to be jamming it into tiny parking spaces in $30 a day garages all over the city. There are plenty of cav and cobalt parts in every junkyard to keep it running forever. If you are Union then all you need is your bag of tools that you can easily fit in your trunk. Buying a gas guzzling pickup truck that doesn't fit in NYC parking garages is a bad decision. Driving and parking a shiny new vehicle in any major us city is sad because your doors will get dented, your bumpers will get bumped and scratched, and you are going to hit pot holes!


Great advice here as well!

Most of us old timers...god I hate being called that by my class...lol...most of us had sh*t boxes we drove around during our apprenticeships that we could fix ourselves. There's no WAY we could have afforded one of these cars today. Not just with the car payments, but the insurance will kill you. I strongly agree with PipeMonkey on this...get something easy to fix yourself that is easy on gas and has a small footprint.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

icefalkon said:


> Alex, Deadshort is correct. You can take a loan out of your 401K...however I wouldn't rush into that. I'll find out what dealerships are LU3 friendly...have relatives working there...That always helps out.
> 
> Again, congratulations kiddo! Can't wait until you start school. I'll see you at Basic Wiring~


TY all for your input, I ended up leasing a 2014 ford Fiesta Titanium from Dibasi ford for 24 months at 12,000 miles per year/total of 24,000 for lease end, and .10 extra a mile if over. payments are $350 a month, which is just right for me now. Ford was taking a chance on me as I'm rebuilding my credit after chapter 7 was done in July. I've seen my credit rise from mid 500's to now I have 2 of the three agencies between 700-710, while my lowest one Experian is 629(up from low 500's in sept). I have one CC and one store card and my car payment and I'm always on time with payments and always pay more than the minimum, in fact I pay in full before the month is up(credit card companies don't like this) so my credit by the time my lease is up in 2 years will be great, now I have good credit but the one thing hanging over my head in the bankruptcy. it is what it is.


----------

